# Double (Wide) Paracord Belt



## zachparis15 (Apr 19, 2015)

I finished this 50 inch beast of a belt last night


----------



## zachparis15 (Apr 19, 2015)

It took me about 6 hours


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Who is it for?

How much cord did you use?

I really like that belt.


----------



## zachparis15 (Apr 19, 2015)

I am selling it to a friend. I used about 140 feet of cord


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

So you used a spool of paracord for that project?


----------



## zachparis15 (Apr 19, 2015)

I got a 100 ft of black and 100 ft of camo


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

zachparis15 said:


> I got a 100 ft of black and 100 ft of camo


I never made a belt that long so i was thinking to make one that long you needed a spool of cord to keep from having to join cord together. 
I didn't think joined cord would have the strength of a continuous length of cord for a belt.


----------



## zachparis15 (Apr 19, 2015)

I didn't fuse them together. I just used the cows hitch knot on the buckle for each color


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

zachparis15 said:


> I didn't fuse them together. I just used the cows hitch knot on the buckle for each color


Oh okay.


----------



## zachparis15 (Apr 19, 2015)

It also makes it easier to work with because instead of working with a 100 ft of cord for each color, you only have to work with 50 ft of each


----------



## zachparis15 (Apr 19, 2015)

See the 2 cows hitch knots make each color only 50 ft to work with


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I got it.


----------

